# Honey supers still on



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Due to a host of circumstances, I have about 50% of my honey still on my hives. I have treated the hives that I took off honey earlier(those hives with fully capped supers), and will not treat any additional hives. With this in mind, I am hoping too leave the honey on till spring. 
Can this be done and just do a extraction at that time? Will this effect the honey in any way and what are the cons/pros of doing something like this?

I plan to just let the hive run as an expanded hive, then knock the queen back down in early spring with an excluder, and after they finish off the supers again, do an early extraction. Does this sound correct or is there another way?
Thank you.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

leave enough honey for winter, pull the rest and treat!! They may be dead if you dont....check your mite count. If you let queen go up then force her down youll end up with dark extracting comb and more than likely granulated honey in the comb mixed with your freah honey next year. Rick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I assume you've done counts and don't think they need to be treated.

I assume you pulled the queen excluders, because they will kill the queen when the bees move up and she cannot.

You probably will end up with cocoons in the combs in the supers. I don't find this a big problem but the cocoons draw more wax moth larvae.

Other than that it should work ok. My bees seem to move straight to the top when the cold sets in, though, so I would epxect they will eat some of your honey in the supers.


----------

